# 'Nother TB :)



## tikapup1 (Nov 22, 2012)

He looks very cute, and has good conformation for a TB. My only thing is he looks a little straight in the hocks. But nice shoulder and neck. He's a cutie


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks, I love his shoulder and neck too  the video is basically useless, so I guess just look at how pretty he is )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is weak and long through the coupling. He is a tad straight through the hocks and over straight through the knee.. just shy of being back at the knee. His neck is set a bit low and he is front end heavy.. slightly down hill. He has awfully high withers and will be a saddle fit challenge. 

Based on his top line I would probably pass on this horse for the discipline you want to follow. He would do OK at lower levels, but it will be a challenge to move him up.


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

My search still continues  thanks elana! How much do you charge to find horses for me? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

This horse has similar conformation, yes? Better or worse?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I like this horses topline better than the first one. Still pretty straight through the hock IMO. Seems to be standing under himself a lot in the front but it could be the picture. I'm new to confo by the way, so someone correct me if I'm wrong 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is another pic I just found of her standing a bit more square.


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Link to a video while we're at it
Triple Double - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I think her standing under herself was just the way she was stood up. I personally like her. She seemed nice in the video.. But I'm a western rider so I couldn't say much about her being good at what you want. Her pasterns seem a tad long, but they match front to rear and the shoulder angle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Lx3 said:


> http://i39.tinypic.com/2hdb97r.jpg[This horse has similar conformation, yes? Better or worse?[/quote]
> 
> LIKE! But are you looking for a spitfire of a girl?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

I know she looks very full of herself! It looks like she is tempted to throw a few bucks in the lunge video  she's only 15.2.. A little firecracker!

Owner said she isn't overly forward or hot but not a whip and spur ride either. They said shes not spooky, rides on a loose rein on the trails. Here are some other videos, hard to see anything tho.

Canter Otter - YouTube

Otter trot - YouTube

Trot Jump - YouTube

I'm actually in love, then again I fall in love with each of them until you guys say no. I'm fickle 

Oh and her name is otter! How cute?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is nice and free in front. She is a bit downhill. Her neck is set correctly on a big laid back shoulder that is not too steep. She moves fairly free in front although she is not being pushed. She is a bit light in bone and her hocks are set quite high. She could use larger hocks as well. 

Not a bad horse. Quite balanced. Wish she had more bone.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I do like her jump. Pretty scopey.


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks a bunch, elana! I liked the way she moves up front naturally as well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Went ahead and committed to buying Otter today. There is just something about her that I really love! I should be getting her mid July. I can't wait!!


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Congratulations! She's really lovely


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been following your threads (sorry the first guy didn't work out, I liked him too), but am so happy that you found something to meet your needs! Can't wait to see more pictures and hear how she does when you get her home.


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you! I'm bursting at the seams to get her home! I can promise lots of pictures 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

